# New Hoosier Member



## Bubarooni (Apr 28, 2021)

Howdy from South Central Indiana.

After a few years hiatus I am reentering the field of smoking meats.

The old smoker, a Brinkman vertical, had fallen apart after 7 years of loyal service.  It was basically sheet metal and was not an offset.  It did fine in the 225-275 temp range where I typically used it and it would hit a bit over 300 with wood chunks.

I actually liked the vertical design of the Brinkman but was intrigued watching a bro-in-law using his big, custom built tow behind smoker that has an offset.

As a result, I have purchased one of the Dyna-Glo Signature Series Heavy-Duty Vertical Offset Charcoal Smokers (DGSS1382VCS-D).  It is markedly heavier construction than the Brinkman and as the name implies,  is offset.

I performed all the mods I read about (lavalock tape and silicone sealer) and added an Oklahoma Joe's Offset Smoker Charcoal Firebox Basket for the firebox.  I actually had to 'field modify' the basket with a mallet as the back of the basket is probably 1/16 of an inch to tall to fit in.  The mallet and a few curse words took quick care of that.

I seasoned it last week and was a bit startled at it's performance but, it was the first time I've managed fire in an offset too.   Here is what I did based on what I read:

1. I coated down insides with PAM canola oil
2. Put a digital thermometer probe at the top of the cooking box and one at the bottom
3. Put a quarter basket of unlit briquettes in the basket
4. Dumped a standard size chimney of lit briquette coals in the basket
5. Left both vents wide open.

I had read I needed a hot fire but I wound up with an inferno.  After a half hour the top probe read 565 and the bottom read HHH.  The door thermometer read about 525.  It got hot enough to destroy the lavalock tape around the firebox door and I'll have to replace that soon.  That was the only place I saw smoke leaking so I think the mods were doing there job of holding in heat and smoke.  The temp fell below 200 after 4 hours and I thru in some applewood chunks for flavoring.  The whole burn was over after 6 hours and I was able to dump ash and put the unit up.

I was planning on using it for first cook this weekend but before I do was gonna see if I could get a little guidance on a few things.

First, did I destroy the oil I had applied for the seasoning?  Should I re-season it instead?

Are these the steps to get those temps in the 250-275 range:

1. Cut my unlit and lit fuel by 50%?
2. Close the fire vent by 50% and adjust down ward from there.

I think maybe it's my inexperience with an offset, fire control with the vents (the Brinkman required none really), the heavy construction compared to the old Brinkman, the charcoal basket and the mods keeping in the heat that lead to the results.  If those two steps above are enough to prevent me from cinderizing the ribs my wife is expecting on Sunday, I'll run with it.  Any other ideas would be most welcome too.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF.  Great people are here to help...but not me.  I know nothing of this smoker so I wont try.  but I am sure you get some advice from other DynaGlow users.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! Not familiar with your smoker, but there are plenty of guys on here with that unit. I’m sure one or two will chime in soon!
Al


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina.  You came to the right place for help! 
John


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from Indianapolis! I grew up in South Central Indiana.
I'm afraid I also know nothing about that unit. I'm not really even sure what a vertical offset is LOL! I use a standard offset and only use charcoal to get the wood going.
I believe the initial burn is to burn off any manufacturing/shipping residue as much as seasoning. It won't hurt to give it another spray.
I wouldn't worry too much about sealing the firebox door, but then again I don't know that smoker....
Using less charcoal and playing with the intake vent is a good start. You'll get the hang of it.
Good luck and glad to have you with us!


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome Bubarooni, glad you joined us. Not familiar with that unit either but I'm with smokeymose. It wouldn't hurt to do another burn or two using charcoal as a starter for wood chunks. Larger sticks can be added once you have the temp under control with the intake vents. Playing with your new toy will do wonders for your confidence. 
And again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. I’ve seen the Cooker you. Looks interesting. I‘ll be watching to see what you  cook on it. Post up some pics.
Jim


----------



## Bubarooni (May 2, 2021)

Two hours into my first smoke.

Decided I'd try a beef eye of round first time because my wife would never forgive me if I ruined a brisket.

Temps are 20 to 30 degrees high (aiming for 225) so I'm still messing with the FB vent.  Actually had to close the CC vent about a third to get it down but I've got it wide open again and am choking down the oxygen  now.

First cook with a offset and it's a bit challenging.

If you can see past the smoke in the one picture you might see some pallets.  That's material for a new patio.

I told my wife it was for her but, it's really for the new smoker.


----------



## smokeymose (May 2, 2021)

Don't worry about keeping 225 in an offset. It'll make you crazy. Wherever you get your best "Thin Blue Smoke" is where you want to be.
Mine likes to run between 250 and 280 and everything cooks just fine. Sounds like you're getting it down. Leave the exhaust vent open and control the temps with 
the firebox vents (and the doors) like you're doing.
She's OK with ruining an Eye of Round?
BTW don't cut up those pallets to smoke with....


----------



## 912smoker (May 2, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga


----------



## Bubarooni (May 3, 2021)

I've got some learning to do with the vents but, the Eye of Round was well received by my guests.

It had a great smoke ring and was fork tender.

A promising start.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

